# Expired wormer



## wishfulthinking (10 October 2008)

Was just doing up a shopping list for the yard which included wormers and found a new paramox in the cupboard that is slightly out of date. I don't want to be a cheap skate and will happily purchase another but was just wondering if anyone knows if they are effective for a period post printed expiry? Thanks.


----------



## Ottinmeg (10 October 2008)

how slightly out of date is it ?


----------



## brightmount (10 October 2008)

I personally wouldn't as my horse as very susceptible to gas colic after worming, and Pramox is very strong. However it's your call - if you have a horse with resilient digestion and it's only a few months over not years, you may be OK.


----------



## wishfulthinking (10 October 2008)

Thanks for your comments. It expired end of July, so two and a bit months. As far as I can gather there shouldn't be any extra ill effects it's just a question of effetiveness. Don't want to end up underdosing. Was hoping someone would know if the expiry date was a tested expiry date or a mandatory licensing one.


----------



## Pink_Pampas (10 October 2008)

I work in Pharmaceuticals and the exipry dates we set on drugs are based on real time testing and by stressing the drugs (accelerated).  They are set differently for each product based on the data generated.  I would think it should be ok being 2 and a half months, as if something significant was going to happen then the expiry date probably would have been sooner.  But it's up to you at the end of the day.


----------



## merlinsquest (10 October 2008)

I would use it..... There must be a certain grey area in the dating... just incase people didnt check them I suppose


----------



## Pink_Pampas (10 October 2008)

Meant to say if it was me then i'd use it, as long as it hasn't been stored somewhere hot


----------



## wishfulthinking (10 October 2008)

Thanks guys, all very useful comments. Still haven't made my mind up, am erring on the side of chucking it though.


----------



## LindaW (11 October 2008)

You could try asking your vet?  I asked mine about something I had in my kit that had gone a couple of months out of date (not wormer) and he was very helpful telling me that this particular products effectiveness may be reduced but it wouldn't do harm.

To add it was a topical cream rather than something to be disgested


----------

